# You May Already Own Awesome Machinist Jacks



## ih8beingold (Aug 26, 2015)

Trying to get my work shop up and running this morning. Had my new 123 blocks out of the box to admire and sat them down beside some carriage bolts I was using. Hmmmmmmmmmm The 3/8" 16 threads on my 123 blocks fit the carriage bolts I'm using. Wide, stable , stackable multi hole machinists jacks with nice domed heads for free! Customize to suit your needs. Works for me.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice idea!  I needed a couple of low profile machinists jacks and was resigned to having to make a pair. This will save me a bunch of work.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Franko (Aug 26, 2015)

That's a great idea, ih8beingold.


----------



## thomas s (Aug 26, 2015)

Good idea thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bamban (Aug 26, 2015)

You just solved the situation I have. Thank you.


----------



## hvontres (Aug 26, 2015)

I guess those tapped holes finally were good for something on those import blocks


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 27, 2015)

Great idea. I have two sets of 123 blocks, so I'm good to go. Another quick solution is lug nuts with 1/2"-20 bolts. Not as stable as 123 blocks, but will fit in tighter places.


----------



## coolidge (Aug 27, 2015)

This idea went right over my head, pics?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't have all of my tooling back yet, so I can't take any pictures. Take a lug nut, place it on the bench with the cone facing up and screw a bolt down into it. It will give you about 1/2" of adjustment, but bolts are available in different lengths, so almost any situation is covered.


----------



## hman (Aug 29, 2015)

... and the 1/2-20 is a nice, fine pitch!

Thanks to _both_ of you for some great, low cost ideas.


----------



## Andre (Aug 29, 2015)

coolidge said:


> This idea went right over my head, pics?


Screw some carriage bolts into the tapped holes on the primary face of the 1-2-3 block. Making basically a table out of a steel block.


----------



## coolidge (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm still at a loss how one would use such a thing.


----------



## Andre (Aug 29, 2015)

coolidge said:


> I'm still at a loss how one would use such a thing.



A machinist jack is used to support overhanging work and in tricky mill setups. Unless you do some funky work or setups they are rarely used, but they do come in VERY handy!

 *************Not my photos**************

http://www.davehylands.com/Machinist/Projects/Drill-Chuck-Mount/Small/03-Cross-Drilling.jpg

http://www.shopfloortalk.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=27330&d=1200358287

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ken...p/IMG_20131020_143122798_zps2fe41ac1.jpg.html

I think the Starrett jacks can hold 1000 pounds a piece, so they can really help in setups bring strong and stout.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 29, 2015)

coolidge said:


> I'm still at a loss how one would use such a thing.




Here's one example of jack use.  In this case I used a couple of nuts and a stud from my clamp set.  The other side is held by the press ram and an angle plate on the other end.


----------



## timvercoe (Jan 25, 2016)

I bought a bunch of stuff from an old machinist guy, in on of the boxes was some, machinist jacks, and ...........brake adjusters for drum style brakes.  

Tim


----------



## Ugluk (Jan 25, 2016)

A coupler nut with a suitably long bolt makes a very functional quick and dirty jack. I use them all the time in the saw and on the mill.
Just grind off the raised lettering on the head of the bolt and you're good to go.


----------



## Big Bore Builder (Jan 26, 2016)

Made from tapered stainless steel plugs used to plug blown tubes in large industrial power boilers.

I drilled a 5/8" hole through, used a length of 5/8" all thread with a flat bronze pad secured to the end.

Just turn the nut for height adjusting.


----------

